# Long Retro Type Necklaces?



## TonyaB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for some long retro fashion necklaces something like this:






Does anyone know of any shops online that sell these? Under $20. Thanks.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 25, 2008)

try aldo accessories orrrr girlprops.com or alltherageonline.com
i saw one like that at target too!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 26, 2008)

i don't necessarily know about retro, but you can browse through a large selection of long necklaces at urbanoutfitters.com or forever21.com

HTH


----------



## astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Forever 21, Charlotte Russe, Wetseal, Target, Hot Topic, Claires, Icing. I've seen tons of those.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd go to Stylefeeder.com and search vintage necklaces.

I suggest eBay, Anything at the mall, and Tizzalicious :: Handmade Goodies


----------



## TonyaB (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, will check them out


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a Guess one that I have never worn. I couldn't find an outfit that it would go with. Its a gold chain with a Pink heart...






It was $14.99. I can give it to you for $12 including shipping. =)


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

Check out vintage stores, definitely!  They have great jewelry that is usually on the cheaper side (for more costume-y stuff, although one of my favorite stores have pricier stuff with precious stones)


----------



## amoona (Feb 27, 2008)

i bought the same exact necklace in black from forever 21


----------

